# I may as well start snowboarding!



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Another calgarian,

Good to hear . Yeah, its so exciting to have new equipment. I couldnt wait to try my new gear this year.

Have fun man, Alberta/BC does have great snow


----------

